# About installing FreeBSD to GPT...



## Blackbird (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm going to install the FreeBSD 8.1-Release on my GPT hard disk.
I will use FreeBSD-From-Scratch anyway, but I think I'll have to follow this guide first to get a bootable system, right?

But before I do that, I would be interested in whether there are other ways, too. My first idea was using the PC-BSD installer for FreeBSD, but it seems the USB-Image from PC-BSD doesn't really want to boot on my system... :\ I always get another error while booting up.
Second, it is possible to use the new 9-Current installer for GPT installs?

And, why does it seem to be so hard to make an update for sysinstall to be able to install on GPT or, e.g. ZFS?
GPT isn't such a new thing is it? I really don't understand that.


Blackbird

Edit: The FIXIT mode from my USB doesn't work either. Seems to be a problem with my keyboards...

So here we are, another solution?


----------



## varda (Oct 13, 2010)

Last time I've used sysinstall was to install FreeBSD 6.0 when it released  Since then I'm simply updating my base instalattion from sources. When it need I just clone this actual installation any way I like. Sometimes it MBR, sometimes GPT. UFS or ZFS. It may be dump/restore or tar process. Sometimes synchronizing secondary intstallation with pax. I find such way simple enough, convenient and transparent for understanding of entire process.

Hope this example is selfexplanatory:

```
gpart create -s gpt ad2
gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr ad2

gpart add -s $(( $(du -sk /boot/gptboot | cut -f 1) * 2 )) -t freebsd-boot ad2
gpart bootcode -p /boot/gptboot -i 1 ad2

gpart add -s 2G -t freebsd-ufs ad2
gpart add -s 4G -t freebsd-swap ad2
gpart add -s 9G -t freebsd-ufs ad2 
gpart add -s 17G -t freebsd-ufs ad2 
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs ad2 

gjournal label /dev/ad2p2
gjournal label /dev/ad2p4
gjournal label /dev/ad2p5
gjournal label /dev/ad2p6

newfs -J /dev/ad2p2.journal
newfs -J /dev/ad2p4.journal
newfs -J /dev/ad2p5.journal
newfs -J /dev/ad2p6.journal

mount /dev/ad2p2.journal /mnt
cd /; pax -p e -r -w -v -X -Y -Z . /mnt
umount /mnt

mount /dev/ad2p4.journal /mnt
cd /tmp; pax -p e -r -w -v -X -Y -Z . /mnt
umount /mnt

mount /dev/ad2p5.journal /mnt
cd /var; pax -p e -r -w -v -X -Y -Z . /mnt
umount /mnt

mount /dev/ad2p6.journal /mnt
cd /usr; pax -p e -r -w -v -X -Y -Z . /mnt
umount /mnt
```

That's all. You have copy of your system on new drive. You can atomate this process in a way you like. 

When I want to update considerably (for example to other architecture or new branch, new HDD) then again I just perform make process from sources (make build... intstall... distribution)

Hope it helps.


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, I know how FreeBSD-F-S works. Thing is I have no FreeBSD-Installation on my PC at this time!

Thats why I said I'd have to install it somehow first to get a bootable FreeBSD System.


----------



## varda (Oct 14, 2010)

So what's the problem to install system on 2 or 4GB USB flash stick and then boot from it?


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 14, 2010)

Uhm well... :e Not very elegant yet but... good idea, thanks. I think that is what I will do.


----------

